# Stocking a 75



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Okay I had a cycled 75 and just added all juvenile fish a dragon blood an acei a yellow lab and unfortunately possibly 2 jaconfreibergs, am I in for a disaster please let me know , thank you


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Thing is idk if both are freibergs all show color but what should I be concerned about and are they even good with labs acei, all very small right now


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

I know I need to not over react but I really like the fish but both look the same if you need pictures I will post but my question is will this work who should I remove and how should I go on, 75 gal , 1 lab, 1 acei, 1 db, 1 Jacob , the other I think is a freiberg too they're just too small, but they all show color please give me some advice guys


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How small exactly? A small peacock that is showing color could be hormoned.

If you have trouble, it will not be unexpected, but anything is possible. Why not keep them until they cause trouble, then rehome.

You need more than 5 fish in a 75G to manage aggression. I'd add some more.


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

The 3 peacocks show color but I think it's 2 freiberg and a db, and I got an acei and a lab.. Every fish is an inch tops , very small


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Problem is I can't see them anymore ( rocks) should I take them out cuz I literally annoy see any fish


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Cannot** I can't see a see a single fish


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

At first they were cool now I only see acei every juvi is hiding I guess because I cannot find them


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Like I was saying I just got them today and I always thought labs and acei would be cool with peacocks but I can't find a single fish in my tank


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Is it just cuz they're new or am I losing fish because it's stressful


----------



## Prognathodon (Mar 31, 2016)

Patience, fellow grasshopper. 
(A) This forum is not as fast-moving as some.
(B) You just put a bunch of juvenile fish into an unfamiliar environment with new tank-mates - of course they're going to go into hiding. Give them a few days to get used to their new home.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also with only 4 in the tank they are afraid and will hide. How did you cycle your tank?

I would not expect a one inch peacock to show any color at all.


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

I used a canister filter from another tank it's been running for about a month and I'll post some pics when I get off


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

And he's actually a little over an inch maybe 1-5 tops have no clue what species he looks like a Jacob but I have no idea


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

Okay I'm going to see if I can take pics of these guys, how do I upload photos?


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

I also added a few new fish today one I know is a male peacock as far as species no clue he's too small


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The photo instructions are in a sticky at the beginning of each forum. Post in the unidentified forum. A one inch fish may be too young to ID.


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

They might be hybrids and you're right I'm just old school and don't know what you mean sticky of the forum


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Click on Forum, and then Lake Malawi Species. The top 3 rows are the stickies (Labeled as announcements). The middle one is about how to post pictures.


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

First pic is a red empress, male or female no clue I know I have a lab an acei and a venustus as far as the peacocks no clue besides one Jake I was hoping anything could help let me know what they are, thanks.


----------



## malawicichlidfan123 (May 13, 2016)

I know they're not the best pics but I did my best


----------

